# Honey Boo Boo's Pregnancy Thread



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I promised someone that I'd make a new thread about one of my mares who is pregnant and due Feb 14, 2013. Honey Boo Boo or her registered name, Bright As a Star Paint, is an APHA registered Frame Overo mare, born in 2003. She's bred to Obvious Fancy Gun, an APHA stallion who is also Frame Overo. 

**Before anyone starts squawking, I did not do this breeding, would not do this breeding. Honey was well in foal before I bought her in late Sept. So we're praying hard for this foal.**

Honey was bred March 9 & 11, 2012, so she's 299 days in foal. If she goes a full 340, she'll deliver around Feb 14. 

Here's what she looked like after I'd had her for about 1 month. I took these pics on Oct. 22, 2012. 



















She was 225 days in foal at the time of the pics. 

Boo is built differently than my other mares, she has an extremely deep body and honestly, doesn't look pregnant to me at all. This mare is MASSIVE built, she only stands maybe 15.1 or 2, same as my Arab stallion, but she makes him look really small because of how she's built. Her heart girth is HUGE. If she wasn't totally disinterested in Skippy, my QH stallion, I'd think she had slipped the foal. She's getting bigger, she just doesn't have that huge side to side thing going on.


----------



## Court0991

Beautiful


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Court0991 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you! I kinda like her too. LOL! I was actually looking for a BAY mare with very LITTLE white when I bought her. OOOOPS!


----------



## AlexS

Pretty girl, but I have quite an aversion to her name.


----------



## WSArabians

I'm guessing she was vet checked? 
Did you name her after that show? LOL


----------



## Merlot

Honey Boo Boo???!!!! LOL, oh dear.
Lovely horse though ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Alex & WS, her barn name was a quick thing that wasn't meant to stick but it did. When I went to pick her up, she gave me 'mare ears' and kind of acted like she wanted to bull me. I didn't know if her previous owner was around and didn't want to do my usual thing of speaking first and having to apologize later because I would have said, "Listen here you F*n Beyotch, fix those ears and get out of my space before I kick your a$$.", which would have of course, offended her previous owner if she heard me. So, I said, "LISTEN HERE Honey Boo Boo......", cos she's big and red and you can tell eating is her favorite past time, and it stuck. She's been Honey Boo ever since. 

I HATE THAT SHOW! 

WS, she was vet checked in foal but I have not confirmed it since I got her. This will sound terrible but I have no interest in the foal so if she was open and showed interest in Skippy, I was good with that. I didn't buy her for the foal. Once I found out that she'd been bred to another frame horse AND he's N/H for HYPP to top it all off.......all I could say was, "Well SH*T, how do you stack the genetic deck against that foal any higher?". So! She's not come back in heat, dammit, and she's getting bigger and I'm not over feeding her. She's been given all the appropriate vaccinations and I have my foaling stall all set up and camera installed for monitoring. She'll foal when she foals and I'm praying like crazy I dodge the Lethal White bullet that the previous owner put on her foal. If we get a foal that can live, then I'll worry about the HYPP thing.

I'm saving the money on the preg check for when the foal is born, if it's OLWS and I have to send it to OSU for euthanasia.


----------



## WSArabians

LOL
I can just picture you shaking your finger at that kid. I've only seen previews, but it was enough for me. 
Well, I'm crossing my fingers for a healthy foal for you! With that due date, it has to be okay, I'm sure.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> I can just picture you shaking your finger at that kid. I've only seen previews, but it was enough for me.
> Well, I'm crossing my fingers for a healthy foal for you! With that due date, it has to be okay, I'm sure.


I'm hoping so! While I'm not interested in keeping the foal, I will raise it, train it and show it, so I can sell it to someone who likes halter a WHOLE lot better than I do. I'm trying to get as far away from halter, in any breed, as I can and focus strictly on nice, sensible riding horses. :lol:


----------



## TheRoundPen

I like the mare. Really hoping that you can dodge the lethal white and get N/N. N/H can be very well managed though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

TheRoundPen said:


> I like the mare. Really hoping that you can dodge the lethal white and get N/N. N/H can be very well managed though.


I'm familiar with HYPP and we'll deal with the N/H if it happens, long enough to go ahead and sell the foal. I won't buy, breed or keep an N/H horse.


----------



## TheRoundPen

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm familiar with HYPP and we'll deal with the N/H if it happens, long enough to go ahead and sell the foal. I won't buy, breed or keep an N/H horse.


Awesome. Can't wait to see more pictures on this thread. I know a few horses born on valentines day


----------



## DriftingShadow

Praying for Honey Boo Boo!

But I just wanna say that for a second I forgot I was on Horseforum and when I saw the name of this thread, all I could think was "oh my gosh! That child is only like 6!"

I feel dumb. Thats my cue to call it a night and get some sleep :rofl:


----------



## SorrelHorse

Oh lordy what would possess anyone to make that cross?

Prayers and thoughts for THAT baby.


----------



## AlexS

Hoping for a healthy foal for you.


----------



## BBBCrone

*keeps all body parts crossed* Hope it all goes in her favor and yours!


----------



## 66Domino

*waggin finger*. Oh no you dit'un name that horse Honey Boo Boo! Don't you know horses grow into their names. LOL
Seriously though, hope all goes well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve

Subbing and keeping fingers crossed for the foal! What are your plans if you dodge both bullets? Still selling or would you keep it?

Just want to add to roundpen's comment, an N/H HYPP horse is still a crapshoot. You can do all the right things and have the horse seize every week, or you can pay no mind and it can live it's whole life without an episode. You can *try* and manage it, but there is never a gaurantee. Curse all the idiots who keep breeding N/H horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm hoping your foal comes out ok-what a shame that a "breeder" takes a chance like that. I had an Appy that was foaled on Valentine's Day. He had a lot of heart.


----------



## anniegirl

Good luck!!!! She is a beauty! any thoughts on foal names???


----------



## dieselcowgirl

subbing...fingers and toes crossed that she has a 100% healthy foal.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

@Drifting Shadow - ROFL! I would have thought the same thing! Sadly, from what I've seen of that show, I don't expect much more for that poor kid.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

66Domino said:


> Don't you know horses grow into their names. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, she dun grew, long before I nicknamed her. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

riccil0ve said:


> Subbing and keeping fingers crossed for the foal! What are your plans if you dodge both bullets? Still selling or would you keep it?
> 
> Just want to add to roundpen's comment, an N/H HYPP horse is still a crapshoot. You can do all the right things and have the horse seize every week, or you can pay no mind and it can live it's whole life without an episode. You can *try* and manage it, but there is never a gaurantee. Curse all the idiots who keep breeding N/H horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^^^^This is why I won't deal with N/H horses anymore. I used to groom for a BNT and had one too many horses fall on top of me while I was learning the hard way about this disease. 

If the foal is clear and a filly, I'll have a good hard look at her and see what I think. The door would be open for a real nice filly but I'll have to really look at her hard. A colt will not be kept regardless, but if he's clear I won't geld him immediately if I feel he has stallion potential. N/H, he'll be gelded as soon as possible. 

I'm gonna add Curse the idiots who keep breeding Frame to Frame and accepting that 25% of the time you'll have to kill a newborn within hours of its birth as acceptable odds. 

I hate HYPP and what it does to a horse but a lot of N/H horses go on to live healthy lives with minimal impact on them from the disease. But OLWS is such a TOTAL crap shoot, death or life, that I really have a hard time keeping my hands at my sides when I see someone KNOWINGLY making that cross. And many halter people find that N/H & OLWS is FINE with them, and continue to breed this way over and over.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

anniegirl said:


> Good luck!!!! She is a beauty! any thoughts on foal names???


Thanks Annie! I'm a little superstitious about naming foals before they're born. I deliberately don't think about names and I make myself think of other things if I start. 

Honey Boo's registered name is Bright As A Star, dad is Obvious Fancy Gun, so I'll play around with combinations related to that. Barn name though, baby will name itself, they always do! I have a Diva and a Khrome and those names FIT them incredibly well. So we'll just have to see.


----------



## WSArabians

Hey, I got a Khrome! LOL
I can't name a foal before it's born, either. I have names that I like, but they need to fit first. Registered names are always fun. LOL


----------



## MelissaAnn

i just can't help myself....with those names, Obviously Bright would be a great name for the baby!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ok, pics from today. She is finally starting to look a little bit prego. My Arabians would be doing the "Broodie Under Full Sail Waddle" by now but Boo is just starting to look like she MIGHT be carrying something around in there. 



















Just to give you an idea how much bigger than my other horses she is, she's wearing an 84" blanket. 










My largest mare, Peppermint Patti, is 3/4 Saddlebred 1/4 Arab, 16.2 HH and she only wears a 78". The Arab stallion (now gelding, I keep forgetting) only wears a 75". Skippy the 3 y.o. QH stallion is 15.1 HH and he's wearing a 78" and still growing. 










LOL, I took a face on shot because it seems like I only get pics when she's face down in a feed bucket.....j

Hay WS, that's little Mr Khrome in the background of the face forward shot. Can't really see all his chrome but it's there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MelissaAnn said:


> i just can't help myself....with those names, Obviously Bright would be a great name for the baby!


LOL, I'm thinkin' along the lines of Obvious Heffah if it's a she and anything like her mom.


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Hay WS, that's little Mr Khrome in the background of the face forward shot. Can't really see all his chrome but it's there.


Nice! Is he purebred?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> Nice! Is he purebred?


Yes, he's by Cloney (SVS Il Divo) and out of KB, Khadraja Bey, Red Dirt Wrangler Dca Arabian, born Feb 8, 2012.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Love this mare. Please send her to me? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

CLaPorte432 said:


> Love this mare. Please send her to me?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, might sell you her daughter....


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yes, he's by Cloney (SVS Il Divo) and out of KB, Khadraja Bey, Red Dirt Wrangler Dca Arabian, born Feb 8, 2012.


Ohh... I think you should send his dam this way!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> Ohh... I think you should send his dam this way!


That might could be arranged since I'm not breeding Arabians anymore.


----------



## Army wife

Good luck, how scary. I would be sweating bullets if I were you!!


----------



## BBBCrone

I recently just found out what a Honey Boo Boo was! I don't do too much TV and had to ask my husband and he introduced me. :shock: It was very ... odd.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Hoping and praying for all the best for this foal! No lethal, no lethal!!! Beautiful mare though ;-)


----------



## Casey02

> _Good luck!!!! She is a beauty! Any thoughts on foal names??? _




_Yeah.... SUGAR BEAR AHAHAHA_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Hoping you get a foal that's N/N in all aspects. I find that infuriating that someone would use that stallion to breed, knowing what he carries.


----------



## NBEventer

I will be praying for a healthy foal... I can't believe they would even consider this breeding never mind do it! People really are freaking morons.


----------



## EquineBovine

Here's hoping for a healthy foal! You have a beautiful mare there. Why any one would cross her so stupidly is beyond me! All the best and she is looking fab!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Thanks everybody! I appreciate your kind thoughts and will keep updating this thread as she progresses and starts looking more and more close to delivery. She is looking more and more pregnant, she's just gonna be one of those big bodied ladies that nobody knows is pregnant til she has a foal at side!:lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I have to share a laugh that Honey Boo gave me tonight. My husband had gone out a day or so ago and checked her blanket to make sure everything was where it should be. Now, he's a kind man and he likes the horses but he's not what I call a horseman and he's not a natural with them, doesn't click instantly like I do with most horses. It frustrates him no end, but it is what it is. Honey is a bluffer. She'll pin her ears and look blue death at you and when you stand there, look back at her and say, "OH NO Honey, you Dittent!" she backs down right away. She has NEVER offered to do a mean or nasty thing. So, he decided to check her udder to see if she needed cleaning, or if she might be starting to bag, whatever. UH HUH....Honey said, "yeah..........NO" and gave him ears and a cocked hip. Mind you, she didn't pick up a foot, didn't actually cock her LEG, just shifted her weight from one foot to the other. He told me she threatened him. Uh, NO she didn't. He , who has not spent any real time with her since I bought her, walks up, straightens the blanket and grabs for her teets.....Ya think I'd tolerate that from a stranger? Not so much. 

So today I walked up to her, petted her face, kissed her between her eyes, told her she was my "Boo X2", which is kind of my sweet talk name for her, and scritched all her favorite spots while I ran my hands all over her. I finished up with cleaning between her udders and she never twitched. He wouldn't talk to me all through dinner. Might have been because I was snickering at him.....:twisted:

But geez, you'd think after 20 years he'd know not to walk up to a pregnant woman and grab her personals and expect her to tolerate it! :hide:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ha! Makes me think of my mare. She doesn't care too much for anyone except me. When my mom or sister would tell me she was bad, I couldn't figure it out because she's always a perfect angel for me. It's funny how they pick their people, although I'm sure if your husband spent more time with Miss Honey, she would warm up to him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Glynnis said:


> Ha! Makes me think of my mare. She doesn't care too much for anyone except me. When my mom or sister would tell me she was bad, I couldn't figure it out because she's always a perfect angel for me. It's funny how they pick their people, although I'm sure if your husband spent more time with Miss Honey, she would warm up to him.


She would, she's a very easy going horse. He'll warm up to her too, she's just kind of big and intimidating to him, so he's going to see all kinds of boogers when he's dealing with her. And since she is a bluffer, she's got him on the run. :lol:


----------



## QuarterCarolina

**Subbing and also praying for a healthy foal for you. The ignorance of some people :evil: :-(


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Ah subbing! Lots of prayers, hoping for a very healthy foal!


----------



## Lwhisperer

What a beautiful mare. THAT DREADED LETHAL WHITE!!! I have an overo mare, who likely carries frame. Will be testing her before I even consider breeding... I have every finger and toe crossed for a healthy non-OLWS or HYPP baby for you. And may karma give those breeders what they've got comin'. Gambling with the life of a future foal is simply inexcusable.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Lwhisperer said:


> Gambling with the life of a future foal is simply inexcusable.


I so agree with you! I'd rather not breed if I had to be so careless and callous.


----------



## Chiilaa

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I so agree with you! I'd rather not breed if I had to be so careless and callous.


There are breeders who deny frame is related to LWO, and those who know better and still breed frame to frame. I hate them even more than the ignorant ones who just don't educate themselves about this stuff :-(


----------



## Hidalgo13

subbing!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Chiilaa said:


> There are breeders who deny frame is related to LWO, and those who know better and still breed frame to frame.


And depending on the age of the person, with the internet so handy, there is absolutely no excuse to be that ignorant. I use age as an excuse because Honey's breeder is in her 80's and, like many old time breeder's believes everything is the stallion's fault if it's her mare. If she was the stallion owner, she'd cuss the mare. And those older folks aren't going to change. 

When I was younger I never understood why my parents would get so frustrated with other breeders and their lack of savvy. Now I'm older, I get MORE frustrated and now I'm to the point where I feel that if you want to be a breeder you should have to take a licensing test that covers conformation, genetic lethals, myths and folk lore and just general breeding knowledge. If you fail......NOPE, you can't breed until you get that license. I'm only talking about those who breed more than one or 2 foals in their lifetime, that are breeding with showing as a goal, or breeding for sales. Not EVER going to happen in this country.


----------



## Alyssa

subbing!! Hope all goes well


----------



## MsBHavin

aww, such a pretty mama


----------



## SlideStop

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And depending on the age of the person, with the internet so handy, there is absolutely no excuse to be that ignorant. I use age as an excuse because Honey's breeder is in her 80's and, like many old time breeder's believes everything is the stallion's fault if it's her mare. If she was the stallion owner, she'd cuss the mare. And those older folks aren't going to change.
> 
> When I was younger I never understood why my parents would get so frustrated with other breeders and their lack of savvy. Now I'm older, I get MORE frustrated and now I'm to the point where I feel that if you want to be a breeder you should have to take a licensing test that covers conformation, genetic lethals, myths and folk lore and just general breeding knowledge. If you fail......NOPE, you can't breed until you get that license. I'm only talking about those who breed more than one or 2 foals in their lifetime, that are breeding with showing as a goal, or breeding for sales. Not EVER going to happen in this country.


That's a great idea!! But my question is, how could they keep tabs on who breeds in order to enforce the test? Unless, the person is breeding horses that are registered. I could see that being enforced through breed associations maybe? But how could you control backyard breeders? Who seem to be the worst, imo. This is an awesome idea and I agree 100%


----------



## Chiilaa

Army wife said:


> But how could you control backyard breeders? Who seem to be the worst, imo.


One of the breeders I spoke about, one who denies that frame is related to LWO and insists this is the case in order to continue breeding her frame stallion to her frame mares is a registered breeder of Paints


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Army wife said:


> That's a great idea!! But my question is, how could they keep tabs on who breeds in order to enforce the test? Unless, the person is breeding horses that are registered. I could see that being enforced through breed associations maybe? But how could you control backyard breeders? Who seem to be the worst, imo. This is an awesome idea and I agree 100%


It wouldn't solve every problem but at least folks who breed for a living or on a fairly large scale would have to license themselves. I know some really abysmal breeders who breed over 50 foals a year, looking for the ONE, and they dump the others every single spring. I find that practice horrendous. Licensing would help stop some of that, I think. I don't know the solutions to all of the problems but maybe it would stop people being able to be in denial of inconvenient facts.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It wouldn't solve every problem but at least folks who breed for a living or on a fairly large scale would have to license themselves. I know some really abysmal breeders who breed over 50 foals a year, looking for the ONE, and they dump the others every single spring. I find that practice horrendous. Licensing would help stop some of that, I think. I don't know the solutions to all of the problems but maybe it would stop people being able to be in denial of inconvenient facts.


I agree I think that for commercial breeding any animals there should be schooling and a licensure and limits for each breed on the amount of offspring depending on the animal. I think that with required education and a license process that would put a stop to not all but to many poor breeding mistakes and decisions but illegal breeding operations like puppy mills. With regulations would come facility inspections just like health code inspections at restaurants. Not only that but laws could be put in place for required genetic testing. Think how many genetic diseases that could be removed from the population.....I doubt that will happen those large breeding operations would throw fits because those regulations would be hurting pockets. But for the consumer just think how beneficial that would be both the educated and uneducated would know exactly what they are buying. I think that large breeding registries like AQHA and APHA could really do so much in helping this to happen cause if they just would require it for registration. Unfortunately, some breeders are more worried about capital gains who cares if the animal doesn't live long as long as they get their money or prestigious show title and earnings. Humans are selfish its just sad.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Saw a small typo it was supposed to be Such as illegal breeding operations like puppy mills not But.


----------



## Army wife

I think it would help to regulate the number of mares bred each year too. Now that you bring up that point. Maybe then there wouldn't be such a large need for slaughter houses. Hhhmmm...your really on to something here lol. But unfortunately, your right. Ppl would never go for it i believe.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Army wife said:


> I think it would help to regulate the number of mares bred each year too. Now that you bring up that point. Maybe then there wouldn't be such a large need for slaughter houses. Hhhmmm...your really on to something here lol. But unfortunately, your right. Ppl would never go for it i believe.


Very true it's not easy changing people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

HBB at day 315










She weight taped at 1350 lbs, OUCH! 










Her udders are starting to look a little puffy. 










OK LADY PARTS NEXT, DON'T LOOK IF IT OFFENDS YOU










Not lengthening in her vulva yet. Starting to feel a little squishy around her tail head though, not a lot yet. 










These are my Schneiders Foal Saver Blankets that I've had since 2004. They were looking pretty bad, but I dyed them and now, VOILA, NEW baby clothes! I also ordered a brand new one, the next size up in case these are too small. 










And here's Mr. Khrome, just for you WSArabians. He could not stand that he wasn't the center of my world for just those few moments.


----------



## Army wife

Oh big momma! You might have said this already, but is she a maiden mare?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Army wife said:


> Oh big momma! You might have said this already, but is she a maiden mare?


Army, no, she's had a couple of foals, just none for me yet.


----------



## soenjer55

Okay, I need to comment on this. 
Every single time I've passed this thread (so about five or six times now) I stop and think, 'OH MY GOD THAT KID IS LIKE 7!" And then I remember that it's a horse and I feel stupid.
You get me every. Single. Time.
Anyway, I can't wait to see this foal, lol.


----------



## ParaIndy

Subbing


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

soenjer55 said:


> Okay, I need to comment on this.
> Every single time I've passed this thread (so about five or six times now) I stop and think, 'OH MY GOD THAT KID IS LIKE 7!" And then I remember that it's a horse and I feel stupid.
> You get me every. Single. Time.
> Anyway, I can't wait to see this foal, lol.


:lol: Poor Boo, my hubby calls her Boo Squared or B2 like the bomber, but there's no stealth about her.


----------



## FGRanch

I really really like this mare...


----------



## Druydess

She lovely Dreamcatcher.. can't wit to see the baby!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> I really really like this mare...


Thanks FGR, I really like her too. She's very mellow, patient. She's adopted my yearling colt, I have the 2 of them out with my stallion. Skippy and Khrome play and when Khrome has had enough, he goes and stands by Boo. She then turns that considerable butt of hers toward Skip and gives him ears and threatens to pick up a foot. That's all it takes, LOL! 

I'm getting very anxious to see this foal, though part of me is scared to death. I'm trying not to let myself be excited about it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Druydess said:


> She lovely Dreamcatcher.. can't wit to see the baby!!


Thanks Dru, I'm anxious to see the baby too.


----------



## WesternRider88

Subbing! Praying for a healthy foal too.


----------



## OneFastHorse

Very pretty mare.


----------



## FGRanch

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Thanks FGR, I really like her too. She's very mellow, patient. She's adopted my yearling colt, I have the 2 of them out with my stallion. Skippy and Khrome play and when Khrome has had enough, he goes and stands by Boo. She then turns that considerable butt of hers toward Skip and gives him ears and threatens to pick up a foot. That's all it takes, LOL!
> 
> I'm getting very anxious to see this foal, though part of me is scared to death. I'm trying not to let myself be excited about it.


I don't blame you very getting excited, heck I am. Are you going to test for HYPP as soon as he/she is born just to know? I pray that the foal is clear.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> I don't blame you very getting excited, heck I am. Are you going to test for HYPP as soon as he/she is born just to know? I pray that the foal is clear.


As soon as I know the foal is not OLWS, then I will test. I just cannot stand that the APHA and Pintos don't require it like AQHA does. I'm also testing Boo for all the lethals, she doesn't have Impressive so I'm not worried about HYPP for her but all the rest. That way, all my stock will have been tested and I'll know whether I need to test future foals.


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And here's Mr. Khrome, just for you WSArabians. He could not stand that he wasn't the center of my world for just those few moments.


HAHA!!
He reminds me so much of my Roxy! :lol:
LOVE the baby blankets!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Just got another pic, of Boo telling Khrome off about horning into her shoot. LOL! 










Here's another one of Khrome for ya, WSA!


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just got another pic, of Boo telling Khrome off about horning into her shoot. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one of Khrome for ya, WSA!


He is freaking adorable!  
Boo certainly is chunky! :lol:

I'm so jealous of your lack of snow. We have about four feet. LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> He is freaking adorable!
> Boo certainly is chunky! :lol:
> 
> I'm so jealous of your lack of snow. We have about four feet. LOL


 
Normally, I'd laugh and say, "neener neener" about the lack of snow, but this is our 3rd year of extreme drought, we're worse off than we were during the Dust Bowl years. There's no snow and you'll notice, no GRASS in what used to be knee high pasture. 

As much as I hate cold and don't care for snow I can't ski on, I'd kill for your 4 feet, that would be 4 inches of rain when it melted and we'd be 1/3 of the way out of our water shortage.


----------



## WSArabians

Yeah, I guess so. We were super lucky this year. Just a right amount of rain,, super crop (other then my usual hay dealer screwing me over - thank God I found someone else) and so far we've only had one week of really cold weather.


----------



## FGRanch

Have you tested Boo for lethal white?


----------



## FGRanch

Sorry you may have already said, but I'm too lazy to go back and read


----------



## NdAppy

Boo is an OLWS carrier.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> Sorry you may have already said, but I'm too lazy to go back and read


Yes, Boo is frame overo. Unfortunately. And so is the sire of the baby she's carrying. :twisted:


----------



## NdAppy

I still want to smack the breeder in the back off the head for doing this breeding in the first place DA.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NdAppy said:


> I still want to smack the breeder in the back off the head for doing this breeding in the first place DA.


LOL ND, I think the line for that is a pretty long one!  I chewed my tongue pretty hard to keep from landing in the middle of her. If she wasn't old and frail, I'd have cut loose on her right then.


----------



## NdAppy

Lol in know.  I was one digging to see if the stud was HYPP+ or not. What I had to say when I found out he is was not pretty. :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Oh ok. Was just curious, I have a few frames overo's that to not carry LWO


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> Oh ok. Was just curious, I have a few frames overo's that to not carry LWO


Oh, OK, FGR. When I asked her previous owner for her OLWS status she said she did not know. But as the conversation went on, she slipped and said, "Well, she did lose one foal to that Lethal White stuff, but not by this stallion. It was another stallion, it was all his fault.". At that point I just started humming, and excused myself. So, I bought the mare, because of course, she didn't know the stallion that she bred to was ALSO an OLWS carrier, and then came home to find out he was also N/H for HYPP. I threw a wall eyed fit when I found that out. That's just soooo unfair to the foal.

Here's a link to an article about OLWS: 
LWO - Lethal White Overo Testing


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Well we are still praying huge time for a healthy foal without LWO! Anything is possible ;-)


----------



## FGRanch

An interesting fact, I know of a few foals that have died a death very similar to lethal white (neither the sire and dam carried LWO) but both parents carried SW3. It's assumed, as far as I know that a foal that is homozogous (that is not how you spell it I am sure) for the SW3 gene is lethal.


----------



## FGRanch

Anyways, no matter I pray for a healthy foal. I mean she really is a stunning mare and while the stallion is not breeding quality he is beautiful and if the foal is healthy it will be stunning.


----------



## NdAppy

Fgr if a horse Is frame it is positive for lethal white. Frame = OLWS = Lethal white

Sw3 is thought to be embryonic lethal in homozygous form.


----------



## FGRanch

Oh man just when I think I know color turns out I don't lol Can you PM me then ND I have a question for you?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> the stallion is not breeding quality he is beautiful


I'm guessing you mean, not breeding quality because of the frame and HYPP? He's a 5 (? I think) time World Champ and has produced some pretty awesome foals, so that's why people keep using him. 

Ideally, I'd like a beautifully marked filly who is N/N for HYPP. I'm pretty sure I haven't been living THAT right though, so will be happy to dodge the OLWS bullet.


----------



## FGRanch

Yes the HYPP status alone means it should be a gelding. Other than that, he is a great horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> Yes the HYPP status alone means it should be a gelding. Other than that, he is a great horse.


I agree with you. My poor husband! He just can't get his head around all these genetic issues and gets them all screwed up and attributes all of them to Boo. I keep telling him, I will not buy a breeding to an N/H horse, I will not buy and N/H horse. He still gets all confused. :lol:


----------



## NdAppy

Well at least he listens DA. :lol: my husband goes all glassy eyed on me.


----------



## FGRanch

NdAppy said:


> Well at least he listens DA. :lol: my husband goes all glassy eyed on me.


 
Mine too, he pretends to half way listen but I can tell he is thinking about drinking beer, hunting or boobs :lol:


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> Mine too, he pretends to half way listen but I can tell he is thinking about drinking beer, hunting or boobs :lol:


Oh my goodness!! My hubby too! Not so much the hunting but definitely the boobs part! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NdAppy said:


> Well at least he listens DA. :lol: my husband goes all glassy eyed on me.



LOL! Oh yes, he gets all glassy eyed and I can hear the wind whistling in his brain and blowing out the other side. I made him go with me to an auction the other day, I could tell he'd rather have been home scrubbing the toilet with his toothbrush than to sit through that, but he was a pretty good sport about it all. I took him out for Sushi when we were done, he appreciated that at least.


----------



## NdAppy

*snickers* my husband at least has the frame to frame thing down as he has heard me b about that on a regular basis. Other than that I have better conversations on color genetics and the like with my 5yo son :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NdAppy said:


> *snickers* my husband at least has the frame to frame thing down as he has heard me b about that on a regular basis. Other than that I have better conversations on color genetics and the like with my 5yo son :lol:


He understands the frame to frame thing but.......A conversation we just had at dinner time today: 

Him< "So, you said you would sell Boo if she tested positive for HYPP, right?"
Me, "No, she can't test for HYPP, she's got no Impressive.". 

Him, "Oh that's right, it's Skippy that's positive."
Me, "NO, Skippy is N/N, he was tested before he could be registered as a foal."

Him, "Ok, so you'll geld Skippy if he's frame then."
Me, "NO, Skippy isn't frame."

Him, "WTH? ONE of them has something that you said you would sell them for."
Me, "I said that if the foal tests positive for HYPP, if it's not OLWS, that I would geld a colt immediately and I would sell a filly. I will not deal with HYPP."

Him: "But you said you'd sell Honey if.......What? I can't remember."
Me, "OOOOH Ok, I did say that if Skip came back as a frame carrier I would think about selling Honey. But, you know, I think I'd rather just find a different horse to breed her to because I really like this mare a lot. And, what I paid for her.......I stole her. Big, Beautiful, Sweet, makes awesome babies and broke to ride......I don't know if I can replace her. Besides, he's not a carrier so it's not an issue. It's the stallion she's in foal to."

Him: "OOOH OK, I keep forgetting she's in foal to an outside stallion. You never use outside stallions. You'd buy a breeding to an outside stallion just to keep Honey and be able to breed her? I don't like her that much."

Me, "Well, just remember, you didn't like Lady Bug all that much at first either. And then you fell in LOVE. I think Boo will grow on you. Give her time."

We've had that exact conversation at least 5 times since I bought the mare!


----------



## NdAppy

:rofl: sounds like some of the conversations here :rofl: only we don't breed.


----------



## FGRanch

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> He understands the frame to frame thing but.......A conversation we just had at dinner time today:
> 
> Him< "So, you said you would sell Boo if she tested positive for HYPP, right?"
> Me, "No, she can't test for HYPP, she's got no Impressive.".
> 
> Him, "Oh that's right, it's Skippy that's positive."
> Me, "NO, Skippy is N/N, he was tested before he could be registered as a foal."
> 
> Him, "Ok, so you'll geld Skippy if he's frame then."
> Me, "NO, Skippy isn't frame."
> 
> Him, "WTH? ONE of them has something that you said you would sell them for."
> Me, "I said that if the foal tests positive for HYPP, if it's not OLWS, that I would geld a colt immediately and I would sell a filly. I will not deal with HYPP."
> 
> Him: "But you said you'd sell Honey if.......What? I can't remember."
> Me, "OOOOH Ok, I did say that if Skip came back as a frame carrier I would think about selling Honey. But, you know, I think I'd rather just find a different horse to breed her to because I really like this mare a lot. And, what I paid for her.......I stole her. Big, Beautiful, Sweet, makes awesome babies and broke to ride......I don't know if I can replace her. Besides, he's not a carrier so it's not an issue. It's the stallion she's in foal to."
> 
> Him: "OOOH OK, I keep forgetting she's in foal to an outside stallion. You never use outside stallions. You'd buy a breeding to an outside stallion just to keep Honey and be able to breed her? I don't like her that much."
> 
> Me, "Well, just remember, you didn't like Lady Bug all that much at first either. And then you fell in LOVE. I think Boo will grow on you. Give her time."
> 
> We've had that exact conversation at least 5 times since I bought the mare!


 
Oh my gosh that is so funny...do you think he actually tries to keep or and just can't or just doesn't listen all the way?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> Oh my gosh that is so funny...do you think he actually tries to keep or and just can't or just doesn't listen all the way?


I seriously suspect it's a male genetic thing, "Selective Deafness". We'll never breed it out.


----------



## Army wife

I just tried to read my husband your conversation. He was completely lost. Although, we could check for "selective deafness" before marrying them  Oh wait, no one would ever get married then!! lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

It's funny, he just can't keep all the genetic stuff in his head, but he can spot a pregnancy change QUICK. He commented to me tonight that, "She looks dropped from this time last week and her bag is bigger. Still no wax though.". What's impressive about that is, he'll let ME wear a t-shirt inside out to TOWN and never notice but he spotted all that from 25 ft. Never got close or touched her. Go figure. :rofl:


----------



## WSArabians

FGRanch said:


> Mine too, he pretends to half way listen but I can tell he is thinking about drinking beer, hunting or boobs :lol:


****
That is SSOOOO George!!


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I seriously suspect it's a male genetic thing, "Selective Deafness". We'll never breed it out.


****
There are some things that even the best selective breeding can't get rid of! :lol:


----------



## EliRose

Subbing and praying for the foal!

Why people would be so idiotic is beyond me . . . What a crapshoot.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

If the weather is nice tomorrow, I'll take more pics. She's definitely looking more prego than she has and is building a bag. Tomorrow will be day 325.


----------



## Druydess

Hope all is well and the foal is healthy..


----------



## ParaIndy

How is she doing?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

ParaIndy said:


> How is she doing?


She's doing great, thank you for asking. She's building a nice bag and looking prego. I'm going to try to get some new pics on Saturday, the wind is supposed to die down and it's supposed to be back up in the 50's. It's been too cold to take off her blanket (11 F, right now), so just waiting on the weather. Today was day 326, so we're in the home stretch.


----------



## WSArabians

Wooo so close!


----------



## Silver Chrome

Subbing


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Good Grief, this crazy weather! The way it's bouncing around, that poor foal could come out on the wrong day and might try to crawl back inside. Yesterday, high was around 30 F, today so far, 25 F, tomorrow? Supposed to be 60 F now. GEEEEZ!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

OK, finally got some decent weather. Honey is at day 328 today. Bagging nicely, no wax and she's so darn big in the body she's still not really looking all that prego but she is sticking out to the sides some. I'm still saying she's got a ways to go yet, because she hasn't even thought about really dropping. She's lower today than the when I took her earlier pics but still, not got that dropped, down to the knees, I'm so uncomfortable and crabby look about her yet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

* GRAPHIC PICS OF LADY PARTS NEXT!!!!

If you'll be offended, skip this post. *

She's still fairly tightly closed at her vulva, no lengthening and still pale pink on her mucosa.


----------



## waresbear

The only thing that offends me is that there is no snow on the ground and your horse is almost shed out. My geldings are in a foot of snow, woolly mammoths and no vulvas in sight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

waresbear said:


> The only thing that offends me is that there is no snow on the ground and your horse is almost shed out. My geldings are in a foot of snow, woolly mammoths and no vulvas in sight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah Waresbear, the no snow offends me too. We're in year 3 of an exceptional drought. If things don't change, there won't be any hay again this year. 

Honey never got a winter coat, that's as thick as it got. A couple of mine got some heavier hair but most of 'em stayed pretty slick this year. 



















Skip's normally kind of a yak, he's even pretty slick this year.


----------



## NdAppy

She is getting closer! Sucks waiting to see what she is going to have.... I will have no nails left and she's not even my horse! :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NdAppy said:


> She is getting closer! Sucks waiting to see what she is going to have.... I will have no nails left and she's not even my horse! :lol:


LOL! Well, if it's any consolation, I have her on camera in her foaling stall at night and I'm already getting up 3-4 times per night and checking on her. I'm gonna have no nails, no hair and have big black circles under my eyes before this ONE foal is born. Last year I did 3 and it was no sweat at all. :lol:


----------



## NdAppy

I can't imagine you having any hair or nails left after this foal. To many things to worry about without even getting into safe foaling. :?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NdAppy said:


> I can't imagine you having any hair or nails left after this foal. To many things to worry about without even getting into safe foaling. :?


I keep repeating to myself, "That which does not kill us make us stronger." I'm gonna be benching 700 lbs after this one I think!


----------



## WSArabians

Do you think she is going to foal on time or hold out on you?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm going to go with on time because I've had no experience with this mare. She's bagging up nicely and looking like she's getting ready, just not imminent yet. I'll have a better feel come around the 10th when I see how far she's progressed then.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Bagging up nicely, but no wax yet.


----------



## cmarie

Last year one of my girls was bagged like that for 3 weeks.


----------



## WSArabians

Holy man foal watch sucks! LOL 
They should be able to tap out Morse Code to give us a days notice or something.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

cmarie said:


> Last year one of my girls was bagged like that for 3 weeks.


She's not 'due' til the 14th or there abouts. Not looking imminent but the changes are starting to be a lot more obvious. Of course, I had an electrical problem at HER foaling stall today, that I can't fix til tomorrow, so if that has any bearing on it, I'll go out and find a foal tomorrow a.m. Naturally! :rofl:


----------



## cmarie

Isn't that the way it always works!!??


----------



## Druydess

DCA-- good jou-jou for an uneventful birth!! And SOON!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Druydess said:


> DCA-- good jou-jou for an uneventful birth!! And SOON!!!


Thanks Dru! I'm hoping she goes to the 14th at least. That'd be day 340, anything after that is cake.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Well, Boo is starting to play "Mare Games". Hubby thought he was going to be late for work this morning. She was laying down in the stall and he thought she looked like she was laboring. When he took breakfast out, she jumped up and got right down to eating, so not yet, but the games have begun......LOL!!! 

Quick little poll on when she'll actually deliver. Day 340 is Feb 14 but Hubbywill be home that day. He will not be home the 13th & 16th, and from the 19th - 22nd he'll be out of town. We have a storm coming in on Sat night, the 9th, possibly snow but he'll be home. I'm betting she either goes the night of the 13th, before he gets home on the 14th or waits til the 16th when he's not home. What y'all say?


----------



## cmarie

I'm going to say Feb 16th at 342 days.


----------



## amp23

Pretty girl! Can't wait to see a baby


----------



## BBBCrone

I'll take the 16th. But naturally I'm absolutely convinced that what ever day is the nastiest, foulest and of course most inconvenient will be it!


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Well, Boo is starting to play "Mare Games". Hubby thought he was going to be late for work this morning. She was laying down in the stall and he thought she looked like she was laboring. When he took breakfast out, she jumped up and got right down to eating, so not yet, but the games have begun......LOL!!!
> 
> Quick little poll on when she'll actually deliver. Day 340 is Feb 14 but Hubbywill be home that day. He will not be home the 13th & 16th, and from the 19th - 22nd he'll be out of town. We have a storm coming in on Sat night, the 9th, possibly snow but he'll be home. I'm betting she either goes the night of the 13th, before he gets home on the 14th or waits til the 16th when he's not home. What y'all say?


Night of the storm, she will bust out of her stall and make you go stomping threw a miserable snow storm to find her baby. LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> Night of the storm, she will bust out of her stall and make you go stomping threw a miserable snow storm to find her baby. LOL


Uh......KB did that to me last year, his name is Khrome.........LOL! :lol:

She didn't bust out, but I turned her out for a few mins to freshen her stall because a storm was brewin and I just KNEW that the night of the Feb 8 was the night. Hubby had left the gate from the stable yard to the stallion pasture open, unbeknownst to me and she hit that gate at a full run. Ran out into the pasture, laid down and dropped that foal and was back on her feet in less than 2 mins. We had to carry him back in to the stall (he was a HEAVY little ******) and proceed from there.......Sneaky heifer! So, HBB won't be getting THAT opportunity this year. We've already had that discussion.


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Uh......KB did that to me last year, his name is Khrome.........LOL! :lol:
> 
> She didn't bust out, but I turned her out for a few mins to freshen her stall because a storm was brewin and I just KNEW that the night of the Feb 8 was the night. Hubby had left the gate from the stable yard to the stallion pasture open, unbeknownst to me and she hit that gate at a full run. Ran out into the pasture, laid down and dropped that foal and was back on her feet in less than 2 mins. We had to carry him back in to the stall (he was a HEAVY little ******) and proceed from there.......Sneaky heifer! So, HBB won't be getting THAT opportunity this year. We've already had that discussion.


LOL
It's funny we try to do everything we can to make them comfortable, and they try their darndest to get out of it!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

It's supposed to rain this weekend I bet that's when she'll have it to make it extra fun for you. Granted we need the rain. I'm tired of this drought, the lake and river is sooo down, scrounging for any hay I can get my hands on is no fun plus more expensive (luckily I prepared well this year), and my horsey pond dried up. So I'll take the rain!! But that baby better come out soon and healthy! I'm praying it avoids the genetic crap shoot its been given!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

So what of the baby?


----------



## FGRanch

I bet she goes the 13th, becuase it's the soonest day that is not gonna work best for you lol I check this thread daily waiting for pictures, I'm getting impatient.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SorrelHorse said:


> So what of the baby?


??? Not sure I understand the question?


----------



## FGRanch

Don't post unless you got some news for us...gesh. Or at least a picture of the beautiful Mamma


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> Don't post unless you got some news for us...gesh. Or at least a picture of the beautiful Mamma



LOL! WELL!!! Guess I just got TOLD! I'll try to get some pics today. Got up to a busted water line under the kitchen sink this morning, so cleaning up the aftermath right now....GRRRRRRR!


----------



## cowgal366

So i just read al of this and best of luck to honey boo boo and the foal. But i've tried google and it doesn't like me so i was wondering if anybody could explain what lethal white is? And N/H, HYPP?? Thanks!


----------



## cowgal366

Oh and OLWS??


----------



## NdAppy

Lethal white and OLWS are two names for the same thing. the frame overo pattern, when in homozygous form, produces a foal that will die within 72 hours in horrible pain, if not humanely euthanized, due to an unformed digestive tract. 

HYPP... read this - Horse HYPP


----------



## texasgal

I have subscribed and unsubscribed from this thread several times... I REALLY want to participate, but every time I see the words Honey Boo Boo pop up .... I throw up in my mouth a little bit .....

:-/


----------



## FGRanch

Well since I feel insanely sorry for you I will forgive the lack of exciting news and pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgal366

ndappy thank you for explaining. Thats so horible!


----------



## FGRanch

texasgal said:


> I have subscribed and unsubscribed from this thread several times... I REALLY want to participate, but every time I see the words Honey Boo Boo pop up .... I throw up in my mouth a little bit .....
> 
> :-/


I felt the same! Ok what is with the random carrot?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

texasgal said:


> I have subscribed and unsubscribed from this thread several times... I REALLY want to participate, but every time I see the words Honey Boo Boo pop up .... I throw up in my mouth a little bit .....
> 
> :-/


LOL, just call her Boo X 2 or Boo Squared, which is our nickname for her.


----------



## justicefmly

can't see any of ur pics?


----------



## justicefmly

nevermind, they have come up now,before was just seeing the icons.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ok everybody! Day 335 and counting. Poor Honey, her bag has gotten so big it looks like she has a scrotum from the back! 





































I've braided her tail and put it in a tail bag and she's been moved off pasture to her own private yard and of course, she's on camera in her stall all night. She's still not waxed, and I don't really know if she will wax before she foals since this is our first foal together. She's really big, and it's just amazing to me how she still doesn't look as big for her size as my Arabian mares do when they are this far along. I mean, those mares make you just hurt when you look at them. If it wasn't for the size of Honey's bag, I'd not think she was as far along as she is.


----------



## FGRanch

Oh my, poor doll that looks awful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> Oh my, poor doll that looks awful
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I KNOW! I'm surprised she's not dripping or streaming milk already. :?


----------



## waresbear

She needs a maternity bra or something!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Holy goodness! Those are some big boobies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Well, we keep saying she's a heffa! Now I know it's true.


----------



## EliRose

Oh jeeze, that looks painful! Poor thing.


----------



## NBEventer

Wow thats one seriously bagged up mare :shock: She looks like she has testies from the back! lol


----------



## BrieannaKelly

That looks painfully uncomfortable, poor girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

bahaha!!!! Poor girl...


----------



## cmarie

Have you thought about milking her after she foals looks like enough colostrum for a few foals, that poor baby.


----------



## FlyGap

OH MAN! And no wax? Poor girl! I'm subbed now! Been stalking, has to be close with those massive boobies! :-o

Lets see... Walk her around the mall, feed her some spicy food, make her have *** :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

You know I've never seen a mare with such a full bag, I can only imagine that she feels awful. She looks like she is about to rip apart at the seems


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

cmarie said:


> Have you thought about milking her after she foals looks like enough colostrum for a few foals, that poor baby.


I do milk a few bottles off after the baby has had a few hours of getting their first dose. Then I freeze them for next year, just in case.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FGRanch said:


> You know I've never seen a mare with such a full bag, I can only imagine that she feels awful. She looks like she is about to rip apart at the seems


My husband and I were talking about that last night. Even our oldest, most experienced Arabian broodies NEVER get that big. I've got one who see another mare with a foal and she'll bag right up and even when she's ready to deliver, her bags not nearly that big. Looking at her makes ME hurt. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

FlyGap said:


> OH MAN! And no wax? Poor girl! I'm subbed now! Been stalking, has to be close with those massive boobies! :-o
> 
> Lets see... Walk her around the mall, feed her some spicy food, make her have *** :lol:


LOL!! Skippy thought he'd maybe schmooze her a little bit the other day. Big as she is, she gave him her "Blue Death" look, ears, eyes and turned her butt and big as she is, tossed her heels his direction. I don't think she's liking males right now. :rofl:

Can you believe she's not waxed? Or dripping? Or streaming? JEEEZ that's got to hurt! 

And the foal is lower than before but still, she's not reallllly dropped and V'd out on the bottom yet. She's still fairly level along her abdominal line. 

Needless to say, she's being very closely watched.


----------



## texasgal

Poor thing ... we had one who got huge and tight like that ... exercise was the only thing that helped. After being out in the pasture and moving around.. it would go down a bit. Does she get out? (and does she do much moving around if she does?)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

texasgal said:


> Poor thing ... we had one who got huge and tight like that ... exercise was the only thing that helped. After being out in the pasture and moving around.. it would go down a bit. Does she get out? (and does she do much moving around if she does?)


She now has a private turn out, rather than on pasture with the others. I'm putting her hay in piles around the yard, so that she at least has to move around to eat, during the day. She comes into her stall at night. She will move from hay pile to hay pile but that's pretty much the extent of her exercise. Well, she will move to the water barrel for a drink too....She's definitely in "I'm a very pregnant, uncomfortable broodie" mode right now. 

Last night I was grooming her, giving her a good rub with the curry and then followed by a nice rub with a massager, and she just sighed and relaxed all over. Poor thing....I feel so sorry for her having to haul all that around, and she's no small horse herself, so carrying the pregnancy around too........oy vey!


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher, since you are already set up and are doing great with the foal watch and everything, how would you like to foal watch for me?
Just kidding. 
good luck with the foal and hopefully everything will turn out OK.
I have never seen a bag that big on a mare. Or you sure she doesnt have some jersey cow in her pedigree? Shalom


----------



## Druydess

OH MY!! Be careful-- she may drown that foal..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

dbarabians said:


> Dreamcatcher, since you are already set up and are doing great with the foal watch and everything, how would you like to foal watch for me?
> Just kidding.
> good luck with the foal and hopefully everything will turn out OK.
> I have never seen a bag that big on a mare. Or you sure she doesnt have some jersey cow in her pedigree? Shalom


LOL! I actually used to take in pregnant mares to foal out for their owners. I'd foal out, imprint and halter break the foals and pretty much keep them until weaning if that was what the owner wanted, then they'd get shipped home or they'd send the foal one place and take the mare back home when we were done. Haven't done any of that recently, though I wouldn't mind. I love playing with the newborns. 

We're making cracks about Jerseymaid for sure! That bag is unbelievable to me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Druydess said:


> OH MY!! Be careful-- she may drown that foal..


LOL! Yeah, instead of a halter, I'm gonna put water wings on the foal right after it stands!


----------



## BBBCrone

*winces* Oh my gosh. That looks ouchie. It made me wince looking at it. I swear it's going to bust open!


----------



## dbarabians

so Dreamcatcher where in Oklahoma do I need to deliver these mares? I will pay CASH!!!! LOL
Jesus Miguel and I all like our sleep and will pitch in. I promise. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

Well... where is baby?!


----------



## Silver Chrome

Ouch. That has to be uncomfortable


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> Well... where is baby?!


LOL, not yet! But.......we have a storm front rolling in tonight and possibly SNOW tomorrow night, sooooooooooo. We'll just have to wait and see. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

dbarabians said:


> so Dreamcatcher where in Oklahoma do I need to deliver these mares? I will pay CASH!!!! LOL
> Jesus Miguel and I all like our sleep and will pitch in. I promise. Shalom


DBA, ya just gotta get the right set up. I hardly lose any sleep at all anymore.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Subbing... I just read 19 pages and no baby yet. :-( Good luck!!!! I feel bad for honey, Bagging up like that is very painful.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Subbing... I just read 19 pages and no baby yet. :-( Good luck!!!! I feel bad for honey, Bagging up like that is very painful.


I feel really sorry for her too. But, Honey is a very stoic mare and isn't acting bothered much at all.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL, not yet! But.......we have a storm front rolling in tonight and possibly SNOW tomorrow night, sooooooooooo. We'll just have to wait and see. :lol:


Oklahoma is so rediculous its supposed to snow then go up to the 50's then snow then go back up to the 50's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

I'm so excited to see what she pops out!! I keep checking and checking!!

No kidding on the weather around here! Yesterday 65, this morning 25, snow coming Wednesday... My bet is Tuesday night/Wednesday morning!!

Hang in there mamma(s)!!


----------



## PonyPainter

FlyGap said:


> I'm so excited to see what she pops out!! I keep checking and checking!!
> 
> No kidding on the weather around here! Yesterday 65, this morning 25, snow coming Wednesday... My bet is Tuesday night/Wednesday morning!!
> 
> Hang in there mamma(s)!!


Sounds like Maryland this year!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm so glad I'm not in a rush to put anymore mares in foal this year. The weather has been so crazy that they will probably all be transitional til next Christmas. Their poor hormones don't know whether to run or stop.


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcathcer you live in Oklahoma within a month or two your forecast will say hot and dry for the next 6 months. LOL Just like ours here in Texas. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

We have the beginnings of WAX! It's only a tiny bit and still just milky colored but hay.......it's a start!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Yay!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

YAY!!!! *clapping frantically* Can't wait! Sending TONS of "healthful and happy" thoughts your way!


----------



## cmarie

At least she's going to wax for you, I only have one that waxes up.


----------



## atthe4th

Just read through 20 pages... Subbing... At first I was horrified by the name and HAD to see what kind of mare was named honey boo boo... She is lovely.. Now fingers are just crossed for this baby.


----------



## TheRoundPen

Yay! Hopefully soon?? haha


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

TheRoundPen said:


> Yay! Hopefully soon?? haha


She's started to drop, I'll be watching pretty closely from tonight on. :lol:


----------



## TheRoundPen

Have fun with a foal watch. Fingers crossed for this one


----------



## Muppetgirl

I keep seeing this thread.....but don't come in because .....:think:'Honey-Boo-Boo'?? :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Still no baby??
You need to have a serious talking-to with that mare DCA!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck with the foaling!!


----------



## Army wife

Yay for wax!! only horse ppl get excited about waxy nipples...


----------



## Druydess

Army wife said:


> Yay for wax!! only horse ppl get excited about waxy nipples...


Well-- not just them so I've heard-- but that's a whole 'nother thread..


----------



## Army wife

Druydess said:


> Well-- not just them so I've heard-- but that's a whole 'nother thread..


haha...I thought that after I had posted that. hhmm, yuck! lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

This morning she's leaning her butt up against the walls of her stall, pushing back, so looks like that baby is on the move.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This morning she's leaning her butt up against the walls of her stall, pushing back, so looks like that baby is on the move.


Yay!!! Are you getting any snow? I'm not getting any here in the quah but my brother just sent me snow pics from OKC
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Yay!!! Are you getting any snow? I'm not getting any here in the quah but my brother just sent me snow pics from OKC
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep! Less than an hour ago it was still rain, now it's snowing lovely, fluffy flakes and the pastures are covered. Still not sticking to the drive and sidewalks but the temp is dropping, so it will. We're predicted to get around 3-4 inches. Wait everyone before you fall out laughing, that's more WATER than we've seen in MONTHS! I'm overjoyed to see it, even though in a few days I'll be cussing all the mess.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Lol we need the moisture here bad too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17

Muppetgirl said:


> I keep seeing this thread.....but don't come in because .....:think:'Honey-Boo-Boo'?? :lol:


 
HAHA I did the same thing. But finally broke down and clicked on it.


----------



## LeynaProof

Spit that baby out!!! I can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! Well, if it keeps snowing.....since I hate being cold more than anything else in the whole world.....you know it's comin' tonight.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, you'll stay up all night and she'll come at about 430 am..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

texasgal said:


> Oh, you'll stay up all night and she'll come at about 430 am..


Oh yeah, she's read the "Mare Code", it'll be at least an all nighter I'm sure! :lol:


----------



## Army wife

Do you have any cameras or anything set up? My mare foaled at 4:45 am. smh...


----------



## texasgal

Yup .. my favorite foaling story .. had been watching this mare for-ever .... pitched a tent outside her paddock. (Fun camping with my young girls!) Saturday morning, I'm supposed to go to the funeral of my veterinarian (33 years young.. for another thread) so I left the tent at daylight, fed the mare, went to the house to shower and change. Had my hose, heels, dress on .. looked out the window and she's down in the paddock pushing.

Off came the dress,hose,heels.. on came the jeans, t-shirt, boots .. running across the pasture went I ...

He was a beautiful bay colt with blanket and spots and ribbons on his legs ...

I perfect day to remember my veterinarian ....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I was up all night with Joy. I knew she was going to have it because she was constantly circling her paddock. And I waited and waited and she held Jet in all night I started to get a little worried. At about 3:30 in the AFTERNOON she finally layed down and had him. She was a maiden mare and I guess she planned on holding him in there instead of having him. I was so sleepy by the time she had him but I couldn't sleep because I had to rush to court because I got my first speeding ticket ever! I hope she starts having that baby soon I'm so anxious to see what she has! She had Jet on a perfect day though my late grandmothers birthday! Good way to remember her as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I had something similar last year. When KB ditched us and foaled out in the pasture, I was afraid of an infection in her foal. So, next day off to the vet for an IgG and new baby check. Turns out with all the fuss around the birth, he didn't get a good immune transfer. So, into the hospital for several days, plasma transfusions, yak, yak yak, all the really expensive stuff. The day he was to come home, we had the trailer hooked up and truck idling, I checked Dreamlet one last time. JUST in time to see............whoooosh.......her water broke. Turned off the truck and called the vet hospital. We brought little man home the next day, when we took Diva in for her new baby check up. Both foals are humungous yearlings now and just adorable. But last year was a birthing cluster for sure. 

This year, Dreamlet lost her foal, so Honey is the only one coming. SHOULD be a whole lot easier.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I'm interested to see baby!!! I hope you dodge the OLWS too. Your mare is very pretty btw.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

wetrain17 said:


> HAHA I did the same thing. But finally broke down and clicked on it.


Well looks like we might have arrived just in time:lol:


----------



## NBEventer

Muppetgirl said:


> Well looks like we might have arrived just in time:lol:


You're telling me. I wish I resisted the urge to click the title until now. Because the suspense for the last month has been killing me


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! Sorry guys! She's not even due til Feb 14 (day 340) and looks like she's gonna be real close. At least she's not maiden, those have been driving me nutz for the last 3 years!


----------



## waresbear

A Valentine's day colt tomorrow, early, I predict. LOL, like I know anything....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Just came in from the barn. We have real good plugs, still sort of milky looking but getting sticky. Soft around the tail head but she can still lift her tail to go to the bathroom. She spent the day rubbing her behind on the walls and bumping her hip into the walls. She's got a lot of edema in her milk vein and I've never seen a bag as big as hers. She's elongated some in her vulva and getting a deeper red but not as red as most I've seen. I'll be keeping the barn cam on all night and I'll set the alarm for every 2 hrs to get up and look and see what she's doing. 

It's muddy, it's snowing, it's cold and just plain ugly out, so ....... If she doesn't have the foal tonight I'll take pics tomorrow to show all the changes.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Almost baby time! I can't wait!!!


----------



## SaddleStrings

So exciting! Can't wait! I'm praying this baby comes out healthy, especially for poor Boo's sake.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I want to get all excited but still have my reserves. :-/ I'm sorry. I pray and hope for all positive and want nothing more for healthy foal. For both Boo's and your sake ;-).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Oh I'm hoping this is a healthy baby. She seems like such a wonderful mare!


----------



## waresbear

It snowed, huh?


----------



## WSArabians

Pat... You better be busy drying off a baby and getting pics for us...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! Not yet! She's following the "Mare Code" to the letter! 

HAH! Though, what'd I tell ya? My hubby said he didn't like her all that well? Well, he was makin' baby talk at her this evening, kissed her nose and everything. LOL!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

So last night because I checked this page several times yesterday for an update I dreamed I had to babysit the real Honey Boo Boo child.... It was a horrible ******* nightmare lol.... I would go crazy I think if I had to watch honey boo boo in real life. So as consolation for having that dream your nightMARE better pop that baby out soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! Well, she didn't do it last night. She's looking mighty uncomfortable, so I'm sure she's ready for it to come on out too. 

Can't imagine baby sitting the REAL HBB, that would indeed be a nightmare!


----------



## WSArabians

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> So last night because I checked this page several times yesterday for an update I dreamed I had to babysit the real Honey Boo Boo child.... It was a horrible ******* nightmare lol.... I would go crazy I think if I had to watch honey boo boo in real life. So as consolation for having that dream your nightMARE better pop that baby out soon
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL
You can get a two-fer!


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious

Grr, was really hoping for a foal by the time I got to the end of this thread. -pouts-


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Not yet! She's following the "Mare Code" to the letter!
> 
> HAH! Though, what'd I tell ya? My hubby said he didn't like her all that well? Well, he was makin' baby talk at her this evening, kissed her nose and everything. LOL!


I hope you got that **** on camera! :lol: 

Honey Boo Boo better hurry her red neck butt up and pop that thing on out!! :lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> You can get a two-fer!


Lol I already have PTSD from that dream. The first thing I thought when I saw that picture is NOT THE MOMMA! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

**barf** ..


----------



## WSArabians

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Lol I already have PTSD from that dream. The first thing I thought when I saw that picture is NOT THE MOMMA! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious

Mfw those pictures: :rofl:


----------



## wetrain17

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> You can get a two-fer!


 
How do I dislike?


----------



## texasgal

**puke**

please.quit.posting.picture


lol


----------



## dbarabians

OK I must be totally clueless since I had no idea Honey Boo Boo was a person.
Is this some reality TV show?
Dreamcatcher hopefully she will download tonight. good luck. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

You don't wanna know, dba, really. I didn't come to this thread for the longest time because I didn't even want to SEE the WORDS "Honey Boo Boo" come up in my subscribed threads...

Now they are posting pictures ... :thud:


----------



## NBEventer

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEE COMES HONEY BOO BOO!!!!!!!!!!

Be prepared to want to stab your eyes out


----------



## dbarabians

NBeventer I am not tempted to watch that clip.
It might erode some of my few remaining brain cells.
Dreamcatcher to even call such a classy good looking mare a name associated with that trailer park trash is criminal.
if the local sherrif knocks on your door..... I called them.
NBeventer they are now looking for you too. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Unsubscribing............


----------



## NBEventer

Why did it embed into the post!?!?!?! That is so not right! *cries* I just wanted the link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs away screaming*


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEE COMES HONEY BOO BOO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Be prepared to want to stab your eyes out
> 
> Alana Gets A New Pageant Routine | Here Comes Honey Boo Boo - YouTube


Oh gawd... I clicked it, like someone who can't turn away from a horrible crash... Then I got to 2:34 and she said "Pop my eye balls out" and I had to turn it off... What with the...whatever you want to call it dancing... *shudders*


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

"LOL
You can get a two-fer!"

OMG WSA, you did NOT just do that.........

"Dreamcatcher to even call such a classy good looking mare a name associated with that trailer park trash is criminal.
If the local sherrif knocks on your door..... I called them."

ROFL DBA, I soooo know it! It was never meant to stick but when she gave me those ears and basically HBB's mother's Bingo Face when I went to pick her up, it just came out. When she came home with me, and then tried to do the same bluff on my husband.....it stuck. 

I suspect after this foal, because we've both fallen in love with her and she no longer bluffs, she'll be down to just Boo or Honey. We never actually call her the whole name anymore at all. Boo X 2 or Boo Squared is mainly her nickname now.


----------



## wetrain17

WSArabians said:


> Oh gawd... I clicked it, like someone who can't turn away from a horrible crash... Then I got to 2:34 and she said "Pop my eye balls out" and I had to turn it off... What with the...whatever you want to call it dancing... *shudders*


 
And yet, people watch this show. Why? I have no idea as I can't stand listening to any of it. But I guess people like to watch train wrecks on tv.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I can't look at it. Can't click on the vid links in this thread. I was flipping channels one day and saw a few seconds of it, nearly hurled and haven't gone back.......It's possibly the most disgusting show on t.v. right now.


----------



## NBEventer

Especially where the "intro" part of the show the mother farts. Like how classy is that? And THEN they talk about the smell *shudder* 

I will never watch that show. Ever.


----------



## texasgal

The entire thing just makes me sad ... and we glorify this by it's own tv show and wealth.

Ugh.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

UGH! Ok, back to more lovely things like............MY HORSE and her soon to be foal, a foal who btw will NEVER be allowed to act like the real HBB!


----------



## CCH

I've been stalking the thread for a while now, and am on pins & needles for this foal! If she does go tonight, I hope you can update right away


----------



## NBEventer

That baby better hurry up!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

CCH said:


> I've been stalking the thread for a while now, and am on pins & needles for this foal! If she does go tonight, I hope you can update right away


OH TRUST ME, after all this, I'll be right back in here saying she had the foal and whether it's obviously healthy or not. I won't tease anymore than is absolutely necessary. I'm as in pins and needles as everyone else is.


----------



## NBEventer

My fingers, toes and eyes are crossed hoping for a healthy colt. I say colt because then he can be gelded and never any risk of some idiot down the road breeding a filly.


----------



## wetrain17

NBEventer said:


> Especially where the "intro" part of the show the mother farts. Like how classy is that? And THEN they talk about the smell *shudder*
> 
> I will never watch that show. Ever.


Ewwww. I haven't watched any of it, but I know its out there. There was something on FB a while ago with the kid doing an interview a pageant. 



CCH said:


> I've been stalking the thread for a while now, and am on pins & needles for this foal! If she does go tonight, I hope you can update right away


Yes, this thread did go off topic, didn't it?


----------



## FlyGap

Hmmmm maybe an email to HBB is in order, I'm sure she'd want to see her namesakes baby... :twisted:

Have you got any names picked out? Like... HBBB (Honey Boo Boo's Baby),
Cletus, Roscoe, Jim Bob, Bobbie Sue, Bodean? :lol:


----------



## NBEventer

FlyGap said:


> Hmmmm maybe an email to HBB is in order, I'm sure she'd want to see her namesakes baby... :twisted:
> 
> Have you got any names picked out? Like... HBBB (Honey Boo Boo's Baby),
> Cletus, Roscoe, *Jim Bob*, Bobbie Sue, Bodean? :lol:


Wrong show woman!! Thats 50 and counting! (I don't even know how many kids they are at at this point).


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> UGH! Ok, back to more lovely things like............MY HORSE and her soon to be foal, a foal who btw will NEVER be allowed to act like the real HBB!


Can we call it Pageant Redneckognize?? :lol:


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher any name in reference to that show will get you barred for life .
I will make up horrble stuff and post it about you.
That foal has enough stacked against it to warrant a very pleasant and useful name.
WSarabians you are evil. NBeventer I watched the first minute or so of that clip. I have counseled people like that. Now I truly hate you. LOL Shalom


----------



## NBEventer

dbarabians said:


> Dreamcatcher any name in reference to that show will get you barred for life .
> I will make up horrble stuff and post it about you.
> That foal has enough stacked against it to warrant a very pleasant and useful name.
> WSarabians you are evil. NBeventer I watched the first minute or so of that clip. I have counseled people like that. Now I truly hate you. LOL Shalom


I am here for your hating pleasure :lol:


----------



## dbarabians

I have painful memories of clients that resemble those people. OUCH. Shalom


----------



## NBEventer

dbarabians said:


> I have painful memories of clients that resemble those people. OUCH. Shalom


I can only imagine... and wish I didn't have to lol. Scary scary scary...


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Praying you have a healthy filly tomorrow


----------



## FlyGap

Winner Winner Chickin dinner!!!




WSArabians said:


> Can we call it Pageant Redneckognize?? :lol:


----------



## dbarabians

Flygap you are encouraging bad behavior. Shalom


----------



## Left4Popcorn

subbing


----------



## egrogan

You know what we need then....a pretty, healthy baby to get everyone's mind off that _other _"baby."


----------



## EliRose

Oh my gosh I can't breathe! This thread is hilarious :lol:.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

You guys are way toooooo funny! I rather do like Cletus for a colt though........HAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Maybe for a barn name. Maybe Normal Jean for a filly? 

It will be something to do with the parent's names, Obvious Fancy Gun and Bright As A Star, or something in the pedigrees. Haven't thought about it, I deliberately DON'T think of names before the baby is born.


----------



## texasgal

That mare's name is *Bright As A Star* and you call her WHAT???!?!?!


----------



## wetrain17

Hmmm my vote is for Obviously A Star as far as a name.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Mare's Code of Honor Items
3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.

4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend." Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

I'm pretty sure she won't be having that baby til St. Swither's Day if she sticks to all this.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

texasgal said:


> That mare's name is *Bright As A Star* and you call her WHAT???!?!?!


"her barn name was a quick thing that wasn't meant to stick but it did. When I went to pick her up, she gave me 'mare ears' and kind of acted like she wanted to bull me. I didn't know if her previous owner was around and didn't want to do my usual thing of speaking first and having to apologize later because I would have said, "Listen here you F*n Beyotch, fix those ears and get out of my space before I kick your a$$.", which would have of course, offended her previous owner if she heard me. So, I said, "LISTEN HERE Honey Boo Boo......", cos she's big and red and you can tell eating is her favorite past time, and it stuck. She's been Honey Boo ever since."

It's all her own fault. She pinned those ears, looked Blue Death at me from those ice blue eyes, snaked her neck and then added insult to injury when I went in the stall and stuck her HUGE a$$ in my face. So, if she hadn't ACTED like HBB, I wouldn't have called her HBB. Unfortunately, it stuck. 

She gave me such an ugly bluff I told my barn girl that if that didn't get sorted and disappear real quick, I'd be voiding the sale and not taking her home. Lucky for me, it WAS all a bluff and she really is as sweet as I thought she was originally. I say lucky for me, because picture this BIG mare in a tiny 8X8 stall at the auction and I walk in and get a face full of A$$ and bad attitude. HAH, she wasn't the only one bluffing right then! I was looking my very "horse lady in charge and lookin' BIG" myself and inside was a very squeaky little voice thinking, "OMG pleeeeez don't let fly with those big back feet. Pleeeeez don't snake that neck around and bite the schyjt right out of me. Pleeeeez turn back into the sweet mare I saw before I bought you.......". I bluffed right up to her, put the halter on and loaded her up. No problem.........WHEW!


----------



## WSArabians

FlyGap said:


> Winner Winner Chickin dinner!!!


Now we just need to get DC Arabians on board.


----------



## NBEventer

WHY IS IT EVERY TIME I OPEN THIS THREAD THERE IS STILL NO BABY?!?!?!

Seriously i'm getting angry now :twisted:


----------



## FGRanch

meUOTE=NBEventer;1893116]WHY IS IT EVERY TIME I OPEN THIS THREAD THERE IS STILL NO BABY?!?!?!

Seriously i'm getting angry now :twisted:[/QUOTE]

I agree! Stupid Boo


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Aww you guys don't pick on Boo. She already has a interesting name. She is also carrying a foal and by the looks of it it doesn't look very comfortable.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ok, dear Readers! I think tonight will be the night. She's dropped, she's lengthened, she's red, she's got big old wax plugs and Predict-a-Foal strip turned bright red in about 15 seconds, indicating foaling in the next 12 to 24 hrs. I'm saying less than 8 hrs. I'll be sitting/sleeping in front of the monitor tonight. Thank God for comfy recliners. 

Here's the latest pics: 




























Her udders are cleaned and her tail is wrapped. We're ready to go!


----------



## apachiedragon

Time for putting on a pot of coffee and checking the thread every few minutes, ****.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Hurray go Boo!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Whooo!


----------



## RiverBelle

First I want to say that I love your mare, and I am praying for a happy and healthy baby!

Next, I completely understand why you named her Honey Boo Boo. For the way she acted when you first got her, I don't blame you! I think it's a fun name, though I like Honey much better.

Lastly, I do think that she show Honey Boo Boo is quite disturbing, and makes country people look just.. well, *******, I must say that I would rather have Honey Boo Boo on TV then all these shows out now-a-days about sex, violence, and all the drama that has become so popular. I may not like the show, but I sure like it better than all the other trash on TV now.

Just my opinion.  GO HONEY BOO BOO (the horsey,)HAVE A HEALTHY BABY!!! *cheers!!*


----------



## EliRose

COME ON BOOBIES!

. . . Yes. :shock:.


----------



## WSArabians

Ohhhh we're in the final stretch!!
You shake that stuff, Honey Boo Boo, and show us what you got in there!! 










:lol: :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

GO HONEY BOO BOO!!! Hope theres pics in the morning of a healthy foal!!!!!


----------



## cmarie

WSArabians said:


> Ohhhh we're in the final stretch!!
> You shake that stuff, Honey Boo Boo, and show us what you got in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I just don't understand how they can do that to this child...oh sorry that's another forum......


----------



## Lwhisperer

Ok, my sister just made fun of me for calculating "8 hours" from your last post to see if I'd still be awake, DC Arabians. Lol! I guess I am a little obsessed... But Boo has captured me! I love this mare, and pray that the foal is healthy and as wonderful as its mama. Will be checking back as often as possible tonight!


----------



## QuarterCarolina

Finally! I have been keeping up with Boo and anxiously awaiting that lovely healthy filly she is going to deliver . I cannot wait for the pics!


----------



## Lexiie

A Valentine's baby would be so cute!

It would have been my birthday as well, but I was a lazy baby.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! Well, Miss Honey has decided that she wants that baby ON THE GROUND for Valentine's day. She went down at 9:10 p.m. CST and she has mostly delivered a healthy foal, no OLWS or....not homozygous for OLWS at least. What I can tell at this point is, the baby has some long legs, looks to be mostly a solid color but not sure exactly what color yet or if it has a bunch of white somewhere that isn't showing in the monitor. He/she does have a nice big blaze, not sure yet if it goes all the way under the chin or no. Don't know filly or colt yet, I'm giving Honey time to finish delivering and to relax and bond a bit before I go out and get in their bidness.:hug:

And just to say it again, we have a healthy, lively foal-dy! YAY BOO SQUARED! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CCH

Yay!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

How about some pics from the monitor??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luce73

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Well, Miss Honey has decided that she wants that baby ON THE GROUND for Valentine's day. She went down at 9:10 p.m. CST and she has mostly delivered a healthy foal, no OLWS or....not homozygous for OLWS at least. What I can tell at this point is, the baby has some long legs, looks to be mostly a solid color but not sure exactly what color yet or if it has a bunch of white somewhere that isn't showing in the monitor. He/she does have a nice big blaze, not sure yet if it goes all the way under the chin or no. Don't know filly or colt yet, I'm giving Honey time to finish delivering and to relax and bond a bit before I go out and get in their bidness.:hug:
> 
> And just to say it again, we have a healthy, lively foal-dy! YAY BOO SQUARED! :happydance::happydance:


Yay finally a Boo Boo Baby! Glad to hear he/she is healthy and not OLWS! Go Boo! Cant wait to see pictures in the morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh yay!!!! Congress!!!


----------



## WSArabians

WOOHOO!!!!!
Can't wait for pictures of the lil gaffer!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ok, didn't know how this would work but we'll try it! Looks like we gots socks too!


----------



## FGRanch

Oh my!!! It is beautiful! Look at the legs


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Well, I couldn't get MareStare, they never responded to me, but this is as close to being here with me as y'all can get this year. Next year, we're going to rig it so I can put it on my web site and folks can watch. 

Thanks to all of you for being so supportive, it has helped me wait this out, A LOT. I can deal with anything else, the OLWS was really scary for me. And of course, the mare foaled out when I was the only one home, AS USUAL! Anyone who's hubby works wierd shifts knows NOTHING big or important or disastrous ever happens when they're home!


----------



## cmarie

she's got legs alright. congrats on the solid colored baby....


----------



## Lexiie

Congratulations!!!


----------



## apachiedragon

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Anyone who's hubby works wierd shifts knows NOTHING big or important or disastrous ever happens when they're home!


I know EXACTLY how that is, ****. They are never around when you need 'em. Congrats on a (fingers and toes all still crossed) healthy beautiful baby and can't wait to see full color pics once you have them.


----------



## EliRose

Yay! Good job Boobies! And there are some beautiful legs on that baby


----------



## FlyGap

Ahhhhh!!!!!!!! HORRAY!!!!!
Beautiful Tiny Boo Boo!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Hooray so glad to see a baby finally!! Congrats!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone

*Yay!!*

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

WOOOOOOOO ... well YAY for a healthy baby. Congratulations! And oh my stars look at those legs!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Yay dodged the lethal frame bullet. What a cute baby can't wait till we get better pics!!!! Fingers crossed no HYPP as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Is that baby ALL legs?! :shock:

Go in and get better pictures already!  
LOL


----------



## SaddleStrings

This is so awesome! Glad to hear Boo had her foal finally! Can't wait for pics! Way to go Boo!


----------



## TheRoundPen

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Wonderful news!


----------



## Lwhisperer

NO OLWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Does a happy dance* What a leggy thing! That is going to be one stunning horse. YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Go Boo!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

It's ALL good new folks! It's a colt and obviously, no OLWS, and if he is a carrier for HYPP, it won't matter cos he'll be a gelded HYPP carrier. I have a lovely stallion, don't need another one and especially don't need an HYPP N/H one! He's very cute, and wow is he ever with it. He's up and nursing already, and while he wasn't sure about that toweling off bizness he tolerated it really well. Then he went over to his mom's hay barrel and stuck a leg in it, figured it out and got out all by himself and didn't panic. I'm likin' this little feller already! And he's a gorgeous chestnut. I forgot if dad was chestnut or not but now that I think about it, I think he is, so we have a chestnut with lots of chrome and we'll flip him over tomorrow to look for white spots.:wink:





































I'm gonna go watch them bond for a little while and then I'm gonna call it for the night. More pics once he's all dry and had a few hours to figure out what the Hell just happened to him, gettin' tossed out in the cold cruel and all that.


----------



## TheRoundPen

Yay! Pictures! Cute little guy


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Woohooooooo........the finger-crossing worked!!!
Congrats
he should be growing like a weed, with a milk bar like that


----------



## FlyGap

Honey looks great! Good job! 
He's a stunner!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So Beautiful!!!! Congrats!


----------



## SaddleStrings

He is so freaking adorable!! Congrats on a healthy new addition! If you get tired looking after him, you can ship him here to Utah .


----------



## MyLittlePonies

He's a beauty!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's gorgeous, congrats!! I'm so glad he isn't an olws baby. I cant wait for more pics.


----------



## Army wife

He is soo stinking cute!! I'm so happy he and momma are healthy


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Very adorable congrats again!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Congrats! What a perfect Valentines Day gift.

Id name him Cupid! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Wow... a baby .... AND she did it in time for you to get some sleep ....


GOOd.GIRL

He's precious!


----------



## Luce73

Did you think of a name yet? How about something with Boolean in it? He is the outcome of 2 possible outcomes, and it has Boo in it. 

Obviously a Lucky Boolean
Bright as a Boolean 
Fancy Boolean Star
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! What a beautiful little colt!!!! Everything we were hoping for! A healthy bouncing baby boy!!! Congrats DC!!! *sits and coos at the pictures of the handsome little man*


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad to see that he's healthy,love his blaze & socks. He'll be growing like a weed w/all that milk! Congratulations on a fine colt.


----------



## BBBCrone

CLaPorte432 said:


> Congrats! What a perfect Valentines Day gift.
> 
> Id name him Cupid! :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This!!!

Oh my gosh he's gorgeous


----------



## egrogan

Man, I turned my computer off at 9pm EASTERN time. Glad they're both doing well. Can't believe the legs on that guy!


----------



## Alyssa

CLaPorte432 said:


> Congrats! What a perfect Valentines Day gift.
> 
> Id name him Cupid! :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes. so cute!

congrats on the healthy foal!


----------



## zookeeper1991

Congratulations!! Beautiful mare and foal!


----------



## texasgal

How is Cletus Cupid this morning?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

We need more pictures  I think you should name him Cupid's Fancy Gun, Cupid's Gotta Gun, or Cupid's Shootin' Star  lol I think I must like the gun name from his daddy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cmarie

He's very cute, hope you dodge the HYPP bullet also.


----------



## LeynaProof

So adorable!!


----------



## amp23

Adorable! Yay for on dodging lethal white! He's a cutie! Any name ideas yet?


----------



## WSArabians

Awww, he's too cute!   
So happy he came out alright.

I'd call him Dodge This Gene, and Dodge for short. Or Gene (Like Gene LaCroix  ) 
LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> Awww, he's too cute!
> So happy he came out alright.
> 
> I'd call him Dodge This Gene, and Dodge for short. Or Gene (Like Gene LaCroix  )
> LOL


We most assuredly will NOT be calling him Gene....as in LaCroix. That's almost worse than HBB. UGH!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

He's absolutely fine this morning, very curious, calm and accepting. I'm LOVING that part of him for sure. As for names, I'm not at all sure yet. I like the Cupid part, at least for a barn name, we'll see if it fits him as he unfolds. 

I lost a friend in the shootout in CA day before yesterday, so I'm kind of leaning toward something with Sheriff or Deputy in it. The badge is a star, so I'm kind of looking for something that incorporates those words. Sheriff's A Shooting Star or Deputy's A Shooting Star, something like that. Any ideas?

Here's a pic of the badge:


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> We most assuredly will NOT be calling him Gene....as in LaCroix. That's almost worse than HBB. UGH!


LOL
But...But.... :lol:

I'll put my thinker cap on.
Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## cmarie

So sorry to hear about your friend...


----------



## waresbear

Well I guessed the gender correctly but a day early on the date! He is a cutie!!! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Laid back lawman....?
completely off the ancestor's names, but......


----------



## WSArabians

Honour This Deputy?

Or Honor, as your spell check keeps telling me I'm wrong. :/


----------



## FrostedLilly

He is adorable! I'm so glad to see a healthy, strong foal. 

I'm very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## ParaIndy

Congratulations on a very handsome colt!! We need more pictures!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Woohooo!! What a relief! I am so happy for you and Boo! He is gorgeous! First thing that came to mind on that very first picture was, did she just deliver a spider?!?! Those legs! WOW! 
Daddy long legs! Lol.
Congratulations!


----------



## FGRanch

Very sorry to hear about your friend, that is awful. 

Sheriff with a Star
Star'd with a Sheriff 
Starry Eyed Deputy


----------



## QuarterCarolina

BEAUTIFUL little guy! So happy he dodged that lethal white, hopefully he dodged the HYPP as well. Anxious for more pics.

Name ideas:

Deputy Dodge a Fancy

Sheriff is my Star

Deputy Fancy Bright

Deputy Dodge a Frame

Frame me a Deputy

Deputy Obvious Fancy

Bright as a Deputy

Ima Sheriffs Star


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Congrats)) Love his long legs! So glad he and Honey are going good!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Lovely little guy! congrats!


----------



## QuarterCarolina

Thought of another name, Deputys Fancy Gun. Cannot wait for more pics


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Here is my inspiration:

San Bernardino County Sheriff's Office, California
Detective Jeremiah MacKay
End Of Watch: 02-12-13
Detective Jeremiah MacKay, 35, was gunned down while hunting for a suspected Cop killer/spree killer. (details below). Born with a soul that has courage to wear the badge, Detective MacKay had been Saving, Serving and Protecting the People since July of 1998. Brother Jeremiah was 'Blue to the bone'. His commitment to service and the Brotherhood ran very deep. Assigned to the Yucaipa Station, Detective MacKay was liked by everyone he worked along side of and the citizens truly loved their hometown Hero. Jeremiah was all about life and making it as nice as possible for everyone in it. Taking great pride in his uniform and his oath, Detective MacKay represented Law Enforcement in an incredibly Honorable way. This fearless Warrior was huge on training and he went out of his way to make sure his fellow Officers also kept up their training. Brother Jeremiah even became a firearms instructor to help teach his Brothers and Sisters how to keep as safe as possible. Then when a call went out, Detective MacKay was often the first one 'out the door' and en route. If it were a hot, potentially violent call, you could bet this Warrior was ready for anything and everything and be assured that no call was ever unimportant to this Hero. You see, Jeremiah was all about the People and seeing to their needs. Even as a young boy, our Brother knew he was going to be a firefighter like his daddy or be a Police Officer. He was 'the great protector' and went out of his way to help anyone in need. Oh how he just loved to know that he made a difference in so many lives, and he did so not for any accolades, but simply because it made him smile to see others smile. 

With his positive outlook and his love of life and all that it had to offer, you would be hard pressed to remember a day when Jeremiah was not in a good mood. And boy was he contagious! One look at that smile and one could not help but smile in return and if by some chance you didn't straight away, just give it a second and he would have you laughing with his amazing sense of humor. Jeremiah found the lighter side in everything and it helped to keep him well-balanced. Though, one might argue that his compassion outweighed everything else. Detective MacKay's generosity of time did not stop with the citizens and those he worked with ... Jeremiah was huge on remembering our fallen and assisting the families of those sick, injured or killed in Law Enforcement. Our Brother played the bagpipes and was Sergeant-at-arms for the Inland Empire Emerald Society and often played at fundraisers. In a sad twist of irony, this Friday Jeremiah was scheduled to attend and play a a fundraiser for the National Law Enforcement Officer Memorial at Friday's worldwide Saint Practice Day ... 

When not out saving his small corner of the world, Jeremiah loved spending time with his newly-wed wife, family and close friends. But it was time spent with his little girl that gave him the greatest joy ... adding only to this, the birth of his son just 4 months ago. A young boy who will never know his father first hand. So it is up to us to make sure that both his children grow up knowing how much of a difference their daddy did make and how he tried so hard to Live As Only A Hero Could. This humble hero, son, husband, father, and Brother of Blue will be incredibly missed by so very many ... so few will forget the day he Gave His Life As Only A Warrior Dare ... for the People ... 

*note - the following information on what transpired this day is all that is confirmed official by acting agencies - the investigation is ongoing and we will update facts as permitted* An all-out manhunt for a suspected spree killer had been going on non-stop for 10 days, during which time three people had been killed, including a Riverside Police Officer - three other Officers had been shot at as well, two of whom were struck by gunfire. The shooter was believed to possibly be holed up in the mountains of San Bernardino. Detective MacKay was on this search team. He had just began his third straight day at 0500hours. A report of a car-jacking in the area was reported and Detective MacKay's team headed out. The suspect saw the police vehicles and opened up with an onslaught of gunfire. Detective MacKay and SBCSO Deputy Sheriff Alex Collins were hit. The suspect then ran into a nearby cabin and continued to fire on the authorities. The call of "OFFICER DOWN" came through the airwaves but the stricken Deputies were pinned down ... 

NO MAN LEFT BEHIND: Fellow Officers who had rushed to the scene and while under non-stop gunfire, with no hesitation nor reservation, ran into the hail of bullets to retrieve their fallen comrades. A helicopter was able to land about 400 feet away and our wounded Blue Warriors were airlifted out. A barricade situation ensued, more gunfire exchanged for hours. After determining there were no hostages, the authorities shot in a cold canister followed by a hot one, in hopes of smoking the shooter out. The cabin caught fire and spread quickly, engulfing the entire structure. The next morning, officials discovered a body but the identity is not yet known. (SEE UPDATE BELOW) Deputy Collins has undergone surgery and is scheduled for more. He is in good spirits at this time and is expected to recover. Sadly and with a heavy heart, this proved to be our Brother's final battle ... At 1424hours, Detective Jeremiah MacKay #1226 succumbed to multiple gunshot wounds and was pronounced. 

The acts of incredible courage under fire by our Warriors who were determined to retrieve their brethren should not go unnoticed. We thank you all for your amazing will and heroic actions. *Also note this is a just brief summary of all that has occurred in the last 11 days - additional details can be found at links provided below*

Jeremiah leaves behind his beloved newly-wed bride Lynette, daughter, 7, and son, 4 months old. Our heartfelt thoughts and prayers go out to the entire MacKay family, the Men and Women of the San Bernardino County SO, all the agencies involved, and to all whom have had the pleasure and the privilege of knowing and working along side this True Blue Hero. Special healing thoughts to you Brother Alex - may you keep fighting tough and heal thoroughly both physically and mentally. This has been an incredibly hard situation on so very many. This has affected all of Law Enforcement and their families, as well as many the citizens. May we all stand close together and take care of one another by being there and offering support and assistance along with making sure everyone affected has available to them the names and numbers of mental health professionals. We have provided a link below to assist. 

Our Brother, as you now patrol the streets of Heaven, may you continue your vigilant watch over us all as we carry on in the battles to come ... In Our Brother's Honor. We thank you for your service and for your sacrifice. We thank you for your life. Job Well Done Sir. 

Rest In Peace Detective Jeremiah MacKay #1226 ... We have the watch from here. SALUTE!

~written by Nessie for TrueBlueWarriors.org~ www.facebook.com/truebluewarriors
copyright2013 TrueBlueWarriors/Nessie

SBCSO: San Bernardino County Sheriff-Coroner's Department

Riverside PD Officer Michael Crain's Life Remembrance can be found at this link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...23832792.94531.238818532832990&type=1&theater

For mental health tools/resources, please visit BOL: Badge Of Life: Police Suicide Prevention: Badgeoflife.com - Police Suicide Prevention Program (you do not have to be a LEO to use this site, so we encourage everyone to at least check their resources) 

02/14 - We have just confirmed with the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Coroner that the suspect found in the burned remains is in fact Christopher Jordan Dorner, the subject of this manhunt and the suspect of this killing spree. Positive identification was made through dental records. No cause of death yet given. NOW it is done. Once again, we would like to thank all of our Warriors who never gave up the search. We will always be eternally grateful to our Heroes who gave their lives in order to keep the People safe. Our heartfelt thoughts and prayers continue to be with all the victims and their families. From all of us at True Blue Warriors. 

Suspect death unconfirmed - awaiting forensics examinations - We will update when the information is officially released - the man believed to be behind all of this violence is Suspected spree killer Christopher Jordan Dorner - had been charged with three counts of attempted murder against three police officers and the murder of a fourth police officer - a no-bail warrant for Dorner’s arrest has also been issued. These charges stem from the incidents leading up to the killing of Detective MacKay, though it is not even confirmed that Dorner is the one who killed our Brother. Dorner is also the suspect in two additional murders, including that of a USC-DPS Patrol Officer, though warrants had not yet been issued regarding these deaths, nor on the violence taken against an 83 year old man by the same suspect.


----------



## TheRoundPen

That was a really touching thing and made me cry, DCA. Having family in LE, my heart goes out to those who lost a member during this "spree killing". 

Your new baby is adorable and I hope you can decide on a fitting name that can honor Detective MacKay.


----------



## BBBCrone

:-( So sorry about your friend. Beautiful article on him.

I'd go with something like ... 

Deputy MacKay's A Star

Honoring A MacKayzing Star

Either call him Mac or Jeremy.


----------



## apachiedragon

The phrase End of Watch jumped out at me from the picture you posted and "Watching From the Stars" came to mind.


----------



## amp23

So sorry for the loss of your friend, reading that made me cry. We've lost a few men close to my boyfriend's family recently while on duty. It never gets any easier. I can't give you any suggestions for names but I do like the ones already said.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

McKay's Star A' Blaze
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Terribly sorry for the loss of your friend. That write up was very touching, I welled up pretty good. 
I as well don't have name suggestions but have liked quite a few already that's been suggested. I am sure what ever one you decide will be the perfect one. ;-)

Looking forward to more baby pics!


----------



## Ace80908

True Blue Sheriff? True Blue Mackay? 

He is a fine colt... congrats on him and sorry for your loss...


----------



## Luce73

How is he doing? Have you decided on a name yet? Any news on the HYPP? (Not sure if he can be tested for that already?)


----------



## Jacqua Stud

First I just wanted to offer my condolences to your loss, and wishing you the best through this time. 
I only had one suggestion for the name of your foal; "Deputy's Legacy", but by the looks of all the name suggestions you won't be in short supply of suggestions/choices!!


----------



## BBBCrone

Jacqua Stud said:


> Deputy's Legacy


I like that one


----------



## countryryder

BBBCrone said:


> I like that one



Me too!
Sorry to hear about your friend,that's heart breaking.


----------



## BBBCrone

Okay I'm getting nervous. Where's Dreamcatcher?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Sorry guys, didn't mean to disappear on you. Trying to get ready for a storm and get ready to go to CA for the funeral. 

Little guy is growing like a weed, learning to wear his foal halter and got an impromptu leading lesson today. He decided he didn't want to go in this evening and pretty much told him mom, "And you can't make me.". She's not a real big disciplinarian, so she just let him keep playing. I got a lead rope and wrapped it around him and started for the barn stall and he threw a walleyed little fit. Ended up dumping himself on the ground, so he got to learn what a tantrum gets him -- me holding him down til I say he can get up. He wasn't amused. He did get up and walk into the stall like a little gentleman though! Pics are from yesterday. 

More in a few days!


----------



## waresbear

Dressing the lil guy in drag so soon?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Luce73 said:


> How is he doing? Have you decided on a name yet? Any news on the HYPP? (Not sure if he can be tested for that already?)


I haven't pulled tail hair on him, yet. I also haven't seen any signs that he might be affected, even a little bit, so I'm hopeful that he might have dodged THAT bullet too. Once he has a little more hair, I'll pull a few and see what the test says.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

waresbear said:


> Dressing the lil guy in drag so soon?


LOL! He's a Metro-sekshul! He got the blue one dirty, so he gets to wear the pink one til I get the other one washed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Oh and thank you all for all the name suggestions. Since he's going to be a gelding, and it's lookin' like he's gonna remain a breed stock paint, I may toss out all the traditional naming stuff and go with something just for him. Thinking maybe MacKay's Star Shooter.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so sorry about your friend, your colt is adorable.


----------



## cmarie

He looks good in pink..


----------



## EliRose

Real men wear pink! :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Um ... where are our all-dried-off-and-acting-a-fool pictures!?


----------



## dieselcowgirl

Condolenscences on your friend. What a cutie you have got. Congrats on a healthy foal.


----------



## Oldhorselady

texasgal said:


> Um ... where are our all-dried-off-and-acting-a-fool pictures!?


Think she is probably in Cali.....


----------



## WSArabians

Of all the nerve....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Hi Honeys, I'm Hooooome! And boy did I have a mess to clean up out in the barn. There's nothing worse than rain, snow, sleet, mud...........ugh! 

Got some new pics of the Little Man though, he sure is cute! I'm liking this little fella better and better. Super friendly, curious about everything and not afraid of much. My kinda hoss!

Hubby wants to name him Bodacious, but I said, "Bodacious What?". I don't like just Bodacious all by itself. Actually, not sure I even like that at all. Don't mind Bo for a barn name but........hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## TheRoundPen

Dang, his face marking looks almost identical to my old mares.. Cute baby


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians




----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

He is sooo cute I just want to drive 2 hours to where your at and squeeze him! He turned out very nice I love sorrels with lots of crome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Wow, he is just so gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Momma's on foal heat, so he got a little of the foal squirts today. He was most upset when I cleaned his bottom and tail. Really, quite indignant with me. It was pretty funny! Hay, I even used warm water, what's he complaining about? LOL! 










He needed a drink when I got done!


----------



## Northernstar

What a sweet boy!! Congratulations, and also cheers for introducing another lovely sorrel to the world


----------



## WSArabians

He looks like he is maturing beautifully!

You guys can call him Bodalicious Bootyful! :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> He looks like he is maturing beautifully!
> 
> You guys can call him Bodalicious Bootyful! :lol:



:mrgreen:
AAAACK!


----------



## EliRose

What about Bodaciously Bright? :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! After washing his bottom today, I was thinking Bodacious Brat!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's so cute!! I'm ready for more pics. ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's so cute!! I'm ready for more pics. ;-)


LOL, I'm going to have to give him his own "Fan Thread"! :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> He is sooo cute I just want to drive 2 hours to where your at and squeeze him! He turned out very nice I love sorrels with lots of crome!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I wouldn't make a special trip but if you find you're coming up Stillwater way for some reason, give me a holler. We love new victims.......er.....clients......er buyers.....:wink:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Well, I wouldn't make a special trip but if you find you're coming up Stillwater way for some reason, give me a holler. We love new victims.......er.....clients......er buyers.....:wink:


Haha lol ok I sure will !!!! I used to go up there a few times a month my mom was living there and my brother was going to OSU too bad they don't still live there then I would have a good excuse hehe! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Oh my gosh. My eyes are burning with cuteness!!!
Yes, he needs his own thread in a while here.


----------



## BBBCrone

He is quite gorgeous!


----------



## Reckyroo

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Momma's on foal heat, so he got a little of the foal squirts today. He was most upset when I cleaned his bottom and tail. Really, quite indignant with me. It was pretty funny! Hay, I even used warm water, what's he complaining about? LOL!
> 
> 
> Firstly, what's foal heat? And what's foal squirts? And lastly (for now), did you wash your mare's legs off when she'd foaled to get rid of the blood etc and what did you use if you did? (Foxy's due so i'm curious as it's my first) xx Thankyou xx
> 
> p.s. Beautiful baby xx what a gorgeous colour! xx


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Reckyroo said:


> Dreamcatcher Arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> Momma's on foal heat, so he got a little of the foal squirts today. He was most upset when I cleaned his bottom and tail. Really, quite indignant with me. It was pretty funny! Hay, I even used warm water, what's he complaining about? LOL!
> 
> 
> Firstly, what's foal heat? And what's foal squirts? And lastly (for now), did you wash your mare's legs off when she'd foaled to get rid of the blood etc and what did you use if you did? (Foxy's due so i'm curious as it's my first) xx Thankyou xx
> 
> p.s. Beautiful baby xx what a gorgeous colour! xx
> 
> 
> 
> After a mare foals, in somewhere between 5-12 days after foaling, she comes back in heat. That's called Foal Heat and for some reason, a change in hormones or something, the foal will get diarrhea during that time. I feed probiotic paste to the foal daily during that time and have found that it cuts waaaay down on the scours or diarrhea (slang: foal squirts). I couldn't get my normal paste this year and the one I used didn't seem quite as effective as he got a little diarrhea and it was on his bottom and in his tail. PLUS we had a winter storm so things got muddy too. If you leave the dried on poo on their bottoms, it can cause skin issues called scald. I wash with warm water and a sponge and then put a little Vaseline on their behind so it won't stick so much. The LAST thing I want is a baby with a sore behind and open pathway for infection.
> 
> I don't wash momma's legs off, they usually don't make that much of a mess and the straw that's down for the bedding usually takes care of any little bit of blood or amniotic fluid that gets on their legs. I try to leave them completely alone for the first hour unless there are problems. I don't want to interrupt the bonding between mom and foal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reckyroo

Aaah - thankyou x 

Wow, not much different to looking after a baby with nappy rash :lol:
Right, another thing to add to my diary 

p.s. - wow - what kind of animal would be ready to breed so soon after having a baby - gotta give it to these mares.....

Also - is it necessary to feed a supplement - and if so, how long for - and where do you get yours from - your vet or local feed store? Sorry for so many questions, but I want this baby keeping healthy when it eventually arrives xx


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Reckyroo said:


> Aaah - thankyou x
> 
> Wow, not much different to looking after a baby with nappy rash :lol:
> Right, another thing to add to my diary
> 
> p.s. - wow - what kind of animal would be ready to breed so soon after having a baby - gotta give it to these mares.....
> 
> Also - is it necessary to feed a supplement - and if so, how long for - and where do you get yours from - your vet or local feed store? Sorry for so many questions, but I want this baby keeping healthy when it eventually arrives xx


I feed Purina Strategy all year long with their grass hay. When the mare is in her last trimester I switch to Purina Omolene 300 for lactating mares and foals. I'll feed that through the last trimester and then for 4 months or until I wean the foal. It's 16% protein and has vitamins and minerals that the pregnant mares need for optimal lactation. I also feed Vitamin E & Selenium because our area is known to be very Selenium deficient. I noticed very quickly that if I didn't feed that supplement through the 3rd trimester that the foals were born very down at heel and that they needed longer to tighten up than foals whose dams were supplemented. I also supplement the mares with Fast Trak Probiotics, I think it helps them utilize their food better than when they aren't on it. Not as much poo, better texture and not as much stink. 

If you can't get a specifically designed feed for Mares and Foals, then I'd formulate a 16% protein ration and add a good multivitamin and probiotics. I wouldn't add the E-Se supplement without finding out if your area is deficient, too much Selenium can be poisonous. 

An aside about foal heat: There's a less than 50% conception rate on breed backs on foal heat. I personally don't do it, I like them to have AT LEAST 30 days to heal and get back to normal before I'll even think of doing a re-breed. Since my stallion is NSBA nominated, I'll breed back in March for another Feb. foal but even so, I'll wait as far into the month as I can to give her time to regroup. If I don't feel she's optimal for re-breeding, I'll wait til April. Due to heat of summers here, I prefer to be done by June 1. If I have a mare open after June 1, I tend to let them have the year off. I like to let them have a year off in between every couple of babies anyhow.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Haha lol ok I sure will !!!! I used to go up there a few times a month my mom was living there and my brother was going to OSU too bad they don't still live there then I would have a good excuse hehe!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm less than 15 mins south of OSU. I can have a horse trailered up and be in front of the Vet Hospital in about 15 mins. It's very handy!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm less than 15 mins south of OSU. I can have a horse trailered up and be in front of the Vet Hospital in about 15 mins. It's very handy!


Wow that's pretty convenient. Well I live in little Tahlequah so my vets about 10 minutes away so I guess I don't have to go to far either. But I love Stillwater its my favorite college town.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I feed Purina Strategy all year long with their grass hay. When the mare is in her last trimester I switch to Purina Omolene 300 for lactating mares and foals. I'll feed that through the last trimester and then for 4 months or until I wean the foal. It's 16% protein and has vitamins and minerals that the pregnant mares need for optimal lactation. I also feed Vitamin E & Selenium because our area is known to be very Selenium deficient. I noticed very quickly that if I didn't feed that supplement through the 3rd trimester that the foals were born very down at heel and that they needed longer to tighten up than foals whose dams were supplemented. I also supplement the mares with Fast Trak Probiotics, I think it helps them utilize their food better than when they aren't on it. Not as much poo, better texture and not as much stink.
> 
> If you can't get a specifically designed feed for Mares and Foals, then I'd formulate a 16% protein ration and add a good multivitamin and probiotics. I wouldn't add the E-Se supplement without finding out if your area is deficient, too much Selenium can be poisonous.
> 
> An aside about foal heat: There's a less than 50% conception rate on breed backs on foal heat. I personally don't do it, I like them to have AT LEAST 30 days to heal and get back to normal before I'll even think of doing a re-breed. Since my stallion is NSBA nominated, I'll breed back in March for another Feb. foal but even so, I'll wait as far into the month as I can to give her time to regroup. If I don't feel she's optimal for re-breeding, I'll wait til April. Due to heat of summers here, I prefer to be done by June 1. If I have a mare open after June 1, I tend to let them have the year off. I like to let them have a year off in between every couple of babies anyhow.


Thanks for the info - our feeds (I suspect) are similar in the UK but just different names - our mare is on sugarbeet, chop and stud mix which the vet said would help with her milk - as well as garlic and a vitamin supplement and of course carrots and apples too.

And then we have a foal feed - and i'll have a look into the selenium - I haven't a clue about it - thanks 

At least I don't have to worry about the breeding concept - we've no stallions in site and i'm planning on this being her last foal x


----------



## Cacowgirl

He is getting way too cute! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Thanks! He's quite the little investigator and a little pill. Today he went out to play in the mud, got mud in his mane, his face and his EARS, LOL! As I was blanketing mom tonight, he kept bumping me and looking cute, trying to distract me from paying attention to her and to get me playing with him. He's pretty irresistable, LOL!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Just checking in to see how little man and momma are. Hope all is well. Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

BrieannaKelly said:


> Just checking in to see how little man and momma are. Hope all is well. Would love to see more pictures.


They're doing real well. They're both kind of muddy right now, we've had the "blizzard of 2013" and it's all melting. I'll try to take some new pics today if it's dry enough.


----------



## FlyGap

Muddy, wet, whatever I'll take another shot of that cute hiney!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Boy it is cold today I like how it decides to be winter in march. That's Oklahoma for you. But you guys actually got snow we just has rain here. Though the snow before that we got about 2 inches but it melted by the next day. Hope we see some cute baby pics soon!

A bonus to the snow is I could actually find Lola outside lol.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

